# achat Ipad



## sunnlight (23 Août 2014)

Bonjour

J'envisage prochainement acquérir un ipad seulement je suis hésitant concernant le choix. Si je me tourne vers l'Ipad 4 la capacité est de 16go. En comparant avec mon Iphone il me reste 9 go de disponibles une fois toutes les applications installées, quelques téléchargement photos IOS et mes images de l'album Iphoto ainsi que la bibliothèque Itunes.

Ma question est de savoir si 16 go suffisent ou s'il est préférable de se tourner vers un Ipad de 32go.

Merci pour vos avis


----------



## mistake (23 Août 2014)

Salut,

J'ai envie de dire que cela dépend des besoins de chacun. Mais bon si je peux te conseiller en fonction de mon utilisation personnelle je pense qu'il est plus sage de prendre un 32 Go. Car les applications prennent généralement plus de place que sur un iPhone. Et puis il faut dire qu'une grande majorité des utilisateurs d'iPad aiment regarder des films dessus. En stockant par exemple 3 films sur ton iPad pour un trajet en train tu utiliseras déjà 3 Go de mémoire. Sans compter que si tu ne veux pas que ton iPad commence à ralentir il faut toujours lui laisser un peu de mémoire de libre ;-)

J'espère t'avoir aider, garde tout de même à l'idée que c'est mon avis personnel et que chacun a une utilisation différente de l'iPad donc chacun a des besoins différents. (Personnellement j'ai un iPad Air 32 Go)

++ l'ami


----------



## sunnlight (23 Août 2014)

Merci mistake je vais probablement suivre ton conseil avise juste que ça va faire 150 euros de plus 
Bon weekend


----------



## adixya (23 Août 2014)

16 Go c'est l'entrée de gamme pour les gens qui pensent qu'ils vont juste faire du mail, de l'Internet et quelques jeux avant de découvrir que c'est génial l'iPad pour la musique, les photos, les films et séries, les ebooks... Et que 16 Go c'est nul en fait !


----------



## sunnlight (23 Août 2014)

Alors je vais mettre en mode 32 go même pour l'iPhone quand je changerai 
Merci à tous


----------

